# Fly Fishing Class by Fly Fishers of Northwest Florida



## flyfisherman2 (Feb 4, 2015)

Learn to Fly Fish:
9 week Fly Fishing Class, sponsored by the Fly Fishers of Northwest Florida (FFNWF)
March 9- May 4, 2015; Monday Nights 6- 8 PM 
Learn & practice the principles of Fly Fishing : 
- Equipment Selection .
- Fly Tying
- Fly Casting
- Knots

Location: Mira Flores Park, 17th Ave and Belmont
For info and registration call Russ Shields 983-9515 or 712-5112
[email protected]

Cost $60 which includes complimentary membership in FFNWF for the remainder of 2015
Class size is limited to 15 students 
Only 10 openings left 
So register early.


----------



## flyfisherman2 (Feb 4, 2015)

Only 8 seats left.....
7 signed up with 5 paid..... 
Don't miss this class..... a real opportunity.... 
Rex Straughn, Vice President, FFNWF


----------



## flyfisherman2 (Feb 4, 2015)

*Seats to Fly Fishing course going fast.*

Ten seats taken.... 
Only five seats left.
Class is taught by the pros with finest equipment available. 
Just sign up and bring yourself. We supply all the equipment and supplies you need. However, if you would like us to check your equipment and make recommendations, by all means bring yours with you also. 
Don't miss this opportunity.....
Call or email Russ right now before all the the seats are taken. 
Also, I recommend you check out our club website at 
www.FFNWF.org
Rex Straughn, Vice President, FFNWF 
AKA: Flyfisherman2


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Bump! Great deal for any level of fly fisherman.


----------



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

The enrollment in the fly fishing class is full. We only have room for 16.
We are sorry if you were planning on joining the class.
However, there is always next year. Sounds like we are Cubs fans.
And membership in the club is always open.


----------

